# Pijje in MA, need someone to help!



## jenna (Jul 29, 2008)

i have a pijjie who has a broken wing. i have little hope that the wing can be fixed.

i had it tied up with gauze for a couple days and some antibacterial ointment on the wound but it looks like it might be an older injury and beyond repair. the bird seems healthy otherwise, just a little depressed. it had lice but i treated it already and it seems like it worked.

i DO NOT want to send this bird to its death either by releasing or giving it to animal control. but i live in a small basement apartment and do not have the room unfortunately. 

Does anyone know of anyone in eastern MA that takes these little guys in and gives them some semblance of a pigeon life even when injured beyond repair?

plz help. 

[email protected]


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

We have several members in your area so hang in there, I'll send a link to
someone who can help co-ordinate with you.

fp


----------



## jenna (Jul 29, 2008)

great thanks!

i like having the little guy but i dont think my landlords are thrilled and honestly, i just want the best for him. im not sure i can give that to him...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jenna, I've sent a message to a member in eastern Ma. I don't think we''ll hear back until after she's home from work. 
What town/city are you located? That will help to know.


----------



## jenna (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm In Revere


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks, Jenna.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Jenna, I am in Chelsea, I can bring the bird to Jay3 because it is too far a drive for her, or meet her halfway or something..
call me, i am working in the morning, so call and leave your number if i dont answer, 617 331 4507, my caller ID isnt working, so make sure to leave callback when you call///


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

I spoke with the girl, i am picking the bird up tomorrow and meeting jay with it..


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What about your other two that need a temporary home?

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

xxmoxiexx said:


> I spoke with the girl, i am picking the bird up tomorrow and meeting jay with it..


Thank you, Moxie! We all appreciate your help with this!

Terry


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Jay3 can take this one, not the other two. No room for them. I actually talked to the girl Jenna, and she has a car, so i am going to see if she can meet Jay3 so i can spend time figuring out what to do with my two.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, i am trying to figure this all out, so that my birds are taken care of and this bird gets to Jay. Ok, i was thinking since Jenna has a car that she could meet Jay3 herself in Newton, so that way I can show my roommate what to do, and i mean, not just show, but teach him, because i'm gonna be very worried, teach him how to care for the two i have until my return Sunday.
So, I called Jay3, I know she can meet Jenna tonight, but Jenna wasnt sure if she could meet her tonight. I know the bird needs to get to Jay3 ASAP, so i'm hoping these two can work it out somehow without me needing to give the bird a ride, i've got all this craziness with the two birds here.
If not, Jenna did say she could meet later this week, whether that means tomorrow or friday i dont know. If we can all instruct Jenna on what to do until then, i dont know, i'm stuck here...


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Moxie....you can't solve everybody's problems.....YOUR responsibility is to the two birds in your possession now. I know it's hard to turn someone down that needs help... but you are only one person. Please just call Jenna and tell her the info for contacting Jay3 and let her make her own arrangement about meeting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hello all who are interested in the Pigeon from Revere. I have spoken with Jenna. We are going to meet on Saturday afternoon. Actually, she seems to be doing a wonderful job with the bird. When she found lice, she deliced him. When he wouldn't drink, she took the time to persuade him. Now he drinks. His poops were kinda runny at first. She got some Ortho stuff for that. Now they look good. She put antibiotic ointment on the injury. She lives in a basement apartment. She even took him outside to get fresh air. She has bought him grit. She says he is eating fine. She did try to bandage the wing, but he got it off, and tangled on his beak, so she stopped doing that. She said it looks like the injury happened a bit of a while ago, so probably too late for the wing. She checks on him all the time. I think this girl is doing a great job considering everything. The bird will be fine til Saturday. She is a very caring person with a lot of common sense. This bird is lucky to have been found by her, as she and her boyfriend had to chase him around a parking lot for half an hour to catch him. She deserves a lot of credit. Thank you Jenna. I will see you on Saturday.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay, that sounds great. Thank you for the up-date.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> Hello all who are interested in the Pigeon from Revere.
> 
> * *I have spoken with Jenna. We are going to meet on Saturday afternoon.
> *
> ...


* Appreciate the update, Jay. 

** Yes indeed. Many thanks, Jenna, for all you have done for this little one.
And thank you as well, Jay.

Please keep us posted.

Cindy


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

jenna said:


> I'm In Revere


Hello Jenna,

My shop is in Revere and I live in Malden........ If you need anymore help just ask..Max


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> ...as she and her boyfriend had to chase him around a parking lot for half an hour to catch him.


There's a lot of us that have been there and done _that_! Oh, my, but they can give you one heckuva' chase sometimes. I'll never forget the owner of the big truck that looked like he thought I was trying to steal something. It didn't seem to comfort him when I said I was trying to shoo a hurt pigeon out from under their either, especially when the little sucker picked that point to hide so well that even I couldn't find him for a tense minute. We finally got it worked out just before he started to call the police.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Max1170 said:


> Hello Jenna,
> 
> My shop is in Revere and I live in Malden........ If you need anymore help just ask..Max


Max...that is so cool!
You and Jay should talk too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Max1170 said:


> Hello Jenna,
> 
> My shop is in Revere and I live in Malden........ If you need anymore help just ask..Max


In some ways, it really is a small world out there. 

Hope your pijjies are doing well, Max.


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

AZWhitefeather said:


> In some ways, it really is a small world out there.
> 
> Hope your pijjies are doing well, Max.


Hello Cindy,

They are doing great! Thanks. I would love to help If she needs it..... I live 3mins away from Revere...Max


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Max, I'm going to send you a private message.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Max1170 said:


> Hello Jenna,
> 
> My shop is in Revere and I live in Malden........ If you need anymore help just ask..Max


That was very sweet of you Max. Thank you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Max1170 said:


> Hello Cindy,
> 
> They are doing great! Thanks.
> *I would love to help If she needs it*..... I live 3mins away from Revere...Max


That's great. 

Cindy


----------



## jenna (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their help!

It was nice to know after speaking with Jay today that I was doing a good job. She laughed when I told her I gave the pigeon a shower... i guess that's not something you guys normally do! lol 

I'll be sad to see the little guy go, but he really needs to have the life of a birdie and be part of a flock. Luckily for me and Grumbles (that's his nickname, since he grumbles at me now that he feels better  ) her situation was exactly what I was hoping for! He'll get to be part of a flock again and run his little birdie feet through the grass without being snagged by a cat or worse,... animal control . 

Jay, you are the coolest. Oh, and thanks to Moxie for hooking us up!

Grumbles and I will see you this weekend! I told him all about the pijje paradise he's going to! He only grumbled back but i think he was a little happier! haha...

Thanks again to everyone! I live on a public beach so there's plenty of pigeons and plenty of hazards. It's nice to know this pigeon underground exists. 

Jenna


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

xxmoxiexx said:


> Ok, i am trying to figure this all out, so that my birds are taken care of and this bird gets to Jay. Ok, i was thinking since Jenna has a car that she could meet Jay3 herself in Newton, so that way I can show my roommate what to do, and i mean, not just show, but teach him, because i'm gonna be very worried, teach him how to care for the two i have until my return Sunday.
> So, I called Jay3, I know she can meet Jenna tonight, but Jenna wasnt sure if she could meet her tonight. I know the bird needs to get to Jay3 ASAP, so i'm hoping these two can work it out somehow without me needing to give the bird a ride, i've got all this craziness with the two birds here.
> If not, Jenna did say she could meet later this week, whether that means tomorrow or friday i dont know. If we can all instruct Jenna on what to do until then, i dont know, i'm stuck here...


You see, Moxie....there are others to help....you don't have to try to do everything. ... you need to realize when you are overwhelmed and just say no......now back to your problems with your two pijies.


----------



## jenna (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh and I wanted to add something that Jay found interesting and it's also a topic i've seen discussed around here..

when i went to the pet store they were all out of the de-licer stuff for birds and they told me to come back on Monday for it. well i was at a dollar store later in the day and i saw a de-licing shampoo for dogs for $1. i checked out the ingredients and noticed that it was a product that i had already seen mentioned around for de-licing birds. so i bought it, double checked the ingredient (Permethrin 3) and washed the bird down with it.

im pretty confident it has worked.

the brand name is Sergeant's Bansect Flea & Tick and again it was only $1.

beats paying $12 at the pet store for essentially the same thing.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jenna, I emailed you.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Jenna,

Sounds like you are doing a wonderful job with this bird.

I thought I would post a comment that popped into my mind on the Sergeant's Bansect Flea & Tick shampoo. Although the shampoo is most likely safe and effective on birds, the one other thing the detergent ingredients in the shampoo will do is remove the bird's natural water repelling ability.

While not a concern I don't think with this bird, I just wanted to make sure that if some else did use it on a short term rehab bird and released it, its ability to repel rain, or snow in winter, may be lost. They do build it up again. but it does take some time.

Good luck with this bird.

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Your right, but soon he will be getting a lot of TLC. The loft will be finished soon, and he will have his own little box down on the floor. I'm not used to having floor bound birds. If anyone can think of anything that I should do to make things better for him, please let me know. I'm open to all ideas. Thanks.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Edgar has a ''frozen'' wing and has learned to walk up one of those wooden ladders you see for sale for parrots. They come in many sizes ...even up to 3 ft long.


----------



## Max1170 (Jun 13, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Your right, but soon he will be getting a lot of TLC. The loft will be finished soon, and he will have his own little box down on the floor. I'm not used to having floor bound birds. If anyone can think of anything that I should do to make things better for him, please let me know. I'm open to all ideas. Thanks.


Hi Jay,

Make sure he has a hiding place. Not sure how aggressive your other birds are. A good hiding place would be good for him if he cannot fly...Max


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Max. I hadn't thought of that. My birds haven't really been bad, except that right now,they are starting to go through that period of proving which one is top bird. I won't just turn him loose in there. I'll keep him in a good sized cage for a while, just so that they can all get used to seeing each other. He'll be in the house for a while first though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

little bird said:


> Edgar has a ''frozen'' wing and has learned to walk up one of those wooden ladders you see for sale for parrots. They come in many sizes ...even up to 3 ft long.


Thanks Nona. I was wondering yesterday about whether or not he could use a ramp. You just answered that one. That must be cute with him climbing up a ladder. I can just picture that.


----------

